# Falconry for beginners



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anybody know of anywhere in south glos or north wilts that may do falconry courses? I know of Newent but is a good hours drive from me.

Or if anyone can reccomend some good books on the subject it would be much appreciated :2thumb:

Kerrith


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

the LANTRA course is the best falconry course imo, have a look on here: Catalogue - Falconry 
if you give them a ring, they'll send you the list of teachers/assessors so you just have to look for one near you.

best thing you can do is find an experienced falconer local to you who'd be willing to mentor you. if you ask on here: Falconry Forum you should have more chance of finding someone local, and, most importantly, who knows what there doing.

book wise these are the best 2 iv found for general information for beginners: Training Birds of Prey: Amazon.co.uk: Jemima Parry-Jones: Books and Understanding the Bird of Prey: Amazon.co.uk: Nick Fox: Books

or if owls are your thing: Understanding Owls: Biology Management Breeding Training: Amazon.co.uk: Jemima Parry-Jones: Books


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

:2thumb:


miss_ferret said:


> the LANTRA course is the best falconry course imo, have a look on here: Catalogue - Falconry
> if you give them a ring, they'll send you the list of teachers/assessors so you just have to look for one near you.
> 
> best thing you can do is find an experienced falconer local to you who'd be willing to mentor you. if you ask on here: Falconry Forum you should have more chance of finding someone local, and, most importantly, who knows what there doing.
> ...


Thankyou!! Just what I was looking!

Owls aren't really my thing, more of a harris hawk man : victory:

I will check out that forum, although I don't really like asking too many questions until I know a bit, otherwise you just get flamed.

A mentor definitely would be ideal for me although I'm sure they are few and far between

Ta for your help! :no1:


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

A guy up the road from me may do it, search fallowfields falconry. I can't post a link as I am on my mobile, but am pretty certain he does. Has a shed load of different birds. Is west oxfordshire though

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

kerrithsoden said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Thankyou!! Just what I was looking!
> 
> ...


if harris's are your thing have a look for a member on here called LoveForLizards, she flys a few. that said leave this thread at the top for long enough and she'l appear, first time iv beaten her too a falconry thread for a while :whistling2::lol2:

the IFF does have somewhat of a pack mentality to it, but as long as your respectfull of advice and your first post dosent say 'im getting a hawk next week to keep in my shed, iv never had one before, what kind of seed should i feed it?' you'l be fine :lol2: they have a welcome pack aswell which points you to the threads with the questions most beginners usually ask : victory:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

leehamer said:


> A guy up the road from me may do it, search fallowfields falconry. I can't post a link as I am on my mobile, but am pretty certain he does. Has a shed load of different birds. Is west oxfordshire though
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


Hmm depending on wherebouts, could be a viable option, thanks!



miss_ferret said:


> if harris's are your thing have a look for a member on here called LoveForLizards, she flys a few. that said leave this thread at the top for long enough and she'l appear, first time iv beaten her too a falconry thread for a while :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> the IFF does have somewhat of a pack mentality to it, but as long as your respectfull of advice and your first post dosent say 'im getting a hawk next week to keep in my shed, iv never had one before, what kind of seed should i feed it?' you'l be fine :lol2: they have a welcome pack aswell which points you to the threads with the questions most beginners usually ask : victory:


Ive just registered! found the newbie thread. Cheers again!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

you are just around the corner from this The International Centre for Birds of Prey


----------



## leehamer (Apr 16, 2011)

kerrithsoden said:


> Hmm depending on wherebouts, could be a viable option, thanks!


Check the facebook page for Fallowfields Falconry, they often have deals on groupon so maybe there is something there for you :2thumb:


----------

